
Free No Logging and Blockchain Integrated DNS Servers - AtmaBhava
https://openinternetaccess.com/DNS
======
robbya
> browse uncensored and unrestricted

> Malware Blocking

Seems inconsistent.

~~~
AtmaBhava
Most people wouldn't consider malware and tracking services as something that
they are "censored" from accessing.

